# Planted Tank at School



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

This is a planted tank I have setup with my students at school. It is now about 1 month old and the christmas moss wall in the back is starting to fill in.

The glosso carpet and fissidens fontanus on the driftwood are growing very well. The Limnophila aromatica is growing slower than my other tanks and hasn't developed the nice coloration yet.

Start of tank - Day 1









About 1 month


----------



## svtranger (Aug 16, 2007)

wow, all that glosso grew in one month???

does it grow in a carpet like that , or do you have to rearrange it once and a while to get it filled in like that?


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

I have always found glosso very easy to grow for me. I seeded the tank with very little and without a word of lie, I have already trimmed it several times.

In my experience the keys are:
eco substrate
high light 
CO2 injection

This is a 20g tank with (2) 65W PC's and pressurized CO2


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

wow, your class tank is way beyond mine, it looks beautiful. Yea the glosso really grew, I guess an A+ project. Any chance you teach in York University?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Beautiful.... :3


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, that is beautiful. The moss wall is growing a little slow though. But that's one of the drawback of xmass moss. In my opinion, weeping moss grows a little bit faster than xmass and the colour is a bit more lighter.
The crypt parva seems out of place, actually, that whole corner needs something ... well, I am no where close to as good as you are, so I think you'll think of something. Otherwise, it's almost a prized tank. If you are thinking about submiting this for a contest, you might want to move the driftwood off center. You'll definately lose mark for having a centered driftwood.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Good eye!

I didn't really like the C. parva myself. It is strange how a scape evolves as time progresses. I am thinking of single stem of B. japonica or a small HM bush to replace it. I took the pic on an angle because I was getting light relection from the window with a frontal shot. The layout of the tank is a 3/8 5/8 but the angle shot alters the perspective on it.

I didn't really have any intentions for submission to a contest but maybe I will give it a go when the wall fills in. I too am concerned about the dark uniform background of the moss. If I let the R. indica grow out a bit and if I can get the L. aromatica to color up I think it should balance it out. I have a stem of E. stellata in the back corner which may or may not work when it grows. I have a feeling that it will not fit into the scale of the tank.

That or I am just waaaaay overthinking all of this.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Maybe if there was a fish tank when I took chemistry/biology in grade 11, I would've been a biology major instead of a business major!

One of the science teachers did grow some species of earthworms though. He kept it inside a locked drawer in a giant covered plastic bin. Not much fun to look at.

My friends and I built this ephemeral art piece made of biodegradable cutlery for the environmental club though. We made these biodegradable cultery structures to resemble buildings--purposely with little structure, so over time, it would collapse. We kept it in a big (I think 48" x 18" x standard depth) aquarium with just soil with the aim of keep very high humidity / heat so the decomposition would work faster. It didn't turn out as planned because of problems with humidity and heat. It was cool though.


----------

